# 72" X 75" Short King Sheets



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Any recommendations as to where to buy? I've only found them a couple places and the prices are outrageous.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

got my short Queen sheets a camping world.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

All they have is a single fitted sheet and mattress protector for $61. Was hoping for a set.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Get the regular size and use elastics with clips. This will pull the fitted sheet tight.


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

After years of struggling with attaching elastic straps to my campers short queen bottom sheets I finally did something about it. Near the end of the sheet I took a tuck of about an inch and a half which shortened the sheet by approximately 3 inches. I sewed it straight across. My plan was to put that at the top of the bed where I felt that it would be under the pillows and wouldn't bother us. It worked great. It isn't actually on the top of the mattress. When I put it on the mattress I found that it went on the edge of the bed so we don't see or feel it at all. The only thing I would do differently next time is I think I would take a slightly larger tuck, 3 inches still isn't making it quite as taut as I would like. Maybe 3 1/2 or 4 inches would be better. Just thought I would share this.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

susan/vt said:


> After years of struggling with attaching elastic straps to my campers short queen bottom sheets I finally did something about it. Near the end of the sheet I took a tuck of about an inch and a half which shortened the sheet by approximately 3 inches. I sewed it straight across. My plan was to put that at the top of the bed where I felt that it would be under the pillows and wouldn't bother us. It worked great. It isn't actually on the top of the mattress. When I put it on the mattress I found that it went on the edge of the bed so we don't see or feel it at all. The only thing I would do differently next time is I think I would take a slightly larger tuck, 3 inches still isn't making it quite as taut as I would like. Maybe 3 1/2 or 4 inches would be better. Just thought I would share this.


Thanks for the info. I'll pass it along to the DW.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> ... next time is I think I would take a slightly larger tuck, 3 inches still isn't making it quite as taut as I would like. Maybe 3 1/2 or 4 inches would be better. Just thought I would share this.


Thanks for the info. I'll pass it along to the DW.
[/quote]

That's the most sexist thing I ever hoid!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Think what you will. She is the expert in our house on such matters so I ALWAYS defer to her judgment.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I buy short queen sets at CW


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

I got my shorty queen sheets at ablifestyles.com. They offer different sizes their website, or you can call them with your mattress measurements and they'll custom make a set for you. They're a little pricy, but they make high quality bedding made in South Carolina.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

My new 210TRS also has 72" x 75" short KING sheets.

I wondered where do you find these sheets? I can find some RV king sheets that are close, but does anyone sell this size? Not short queen, but short KING???


----------

